# Themes for GPU-Z, e.g. dark theme?



## Cyrus (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi,

I'm usually not a fan of themes for applications, find them unnecessary bloat, but I learned otherwise with GPU-Z. I'm usually always have it running on my second monitor, two windows for both GPUs of my HD 5970 to monitor them.

When playing at night, the two opened windows emit quite some bright light. I'd love to be able to change colors slightly so it's background is general dark and the font bright.

I couldn't find anything suggesting this is currently possible.

Thanks at least for listening  and of course thanks for GPU-Z !


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/145119/TechPowerUp-Releases-GPU-Z-ROG-Edition-v0.5.3.html


----------



## Cyrus (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi,

thanks, that looked promising (I missed to search the forum for "skin", I only tried "theme"), but unfortunately this version fails on my system; the dialog window is to small, does not expose all controls thus I can't switch to my other GPU on the "Sensors" tab (see Screenshot).

Any ideas about this?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

Cyrus said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks, that looked promising (I missed to search the forum for "skin", I only tried "theme"), but unfortunately this version fails on my system; the dialog window is to small, does not expose all controls thus I can't switch to my other GPU on the "Sensors" tab (see Screenshot).
> 
> Any ideas about this?



that means theres a problem in that version of the program, have you tired pm'ing w1zz?


----------



## Cyrus (Jun 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> that means theres a problem in that version of the program, have you tired pm'ing w1zz?



Thanks, I did!


----------

